# get it to shine



## Mastershink (May 10, 2014)

I am having trouble getting my pens to shine. I am using crystal coat. Is there something else I should be using?


----------



## manbuckwal (May 10, 2014)

Mastershink said:


> I am having trouble getting my pens to shine. I am using crystal coat. Is there something else I should be using?



I'm not familiar with crystal shine . CA (super glue) is used a lot and then buffed with different wax/polish or Tripoli, buffing wheels, T-Shirt material , lambswool etc


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 10, 2014)

@haddenhailers has a video on YouTube showing his method of CA finish. I'd tried several times with no success, then after watching his video a few times, impressed myself with the shiny-ness I was able to achieve. Not on a pen, but it's all the same

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 10, 2014)

MINWAX Clear Gloss Polyurethane really shines and is as durable as CA and much easier to apply using my "Dipping Method".

Les


----------



## manbuckwal (May 10, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> MINWAX Clear Gloss Polyurethane really shines and is as durable as CA and much easier to apply using my "Dipping Method".
> 
> Les


Les, don't you have a tutorial of that here in the classroom ?


----------



## Schroedc (May 10, 2014)

I never liked crystal coat as it didn't give a really glossy finish, try a CA finish or give Mylands High Build a shot, that glosses up nice on dense/hard woods but a CA finish is the way to go for long term durability.


----------



## HomeBody (May 11, 2014)

Truoil cut 50/50 with mineral spirits on the last coat or two will give you a super gloss piano finish. Gary


----------



## rdabpenman (May 11, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Les, don't you have a tutorial of that here in the classroom ?


 There is.

Les


----------



## Mastershink (May 12, 2014)

I found the. Info on the dip method. I may give it a try. I may use it to finish my fly reel seats also. Thanks


----------

